# Pile Driver Kit - Ozark Miniatures



## Frank65 (Mar 28, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with the 20.3 Ozark Miniatures Pile Driver Kit? No. 7520
How did you finish the wooden parts? Metal parts?
I would be happy to share my progress - sled completed (almost).

Thank you.

Frank65


----------



## ozmin (Feb 16, 2008)

Use Ozarks pewter black to blacken the metal parts. I like everything to look old so I use a wire brush to distress the wood and the seall after everything is finished


----------

